# daten von php zu jsp



## choplon (2. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

kurze Problemdarstellung: Es läuft eine Webanwendung unter PHP. Um Rechnungen zu drucken, habe ich eine Applikation in Java (mittels FOP) geschrieben. Nun meine Frage: Wie können am besten/sinnvollsten die benötigten Daten (XML) aus der PHP Anwendung zu meine Java Applikation übermittelt werden? Mein erster Gedanke war, in der entsprechenden PHP Seite mittels mod-jk eine JSP im Tomcat anzusteuern. Blos wie übertrage ich die Daten, ohne vorher das XML speichern zu müssen? Und wie übertrage ich nach Abarbeitung der Applikation das PDF File zurück an die PHP Anwendung (auch ohne es speichern zu müssen)? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

PS: Bitte keine Lösungen mittels JAVA-Bridge (kommt nicht zum Einsatz)


----------



## Rydl (3. Aug 2009)

was isn ne java-bridge? 

wie wärs denn mit nem java-web-service? die php app schickt ne nachricht an den web-service (stichwort: soap, axis, jax-ws, jax-rpc...) und die java app macht dann... was auch immer.


----------



## choplon (3. Aug 2009)

Mit Java Bridge kannst du in PHP Java Code ausführen. Bedingung: Die PHP Anwendung läuft im Tomcat.

Ein Webservice zu erstellen wäre die eine Möglichkeit. Aber gibt es keinen einfacheren Weg die Daten zu übermitteln???


----------



## FArt (3. Aug 2009)

Technisch gibt es mehrere Wege, aber ob diese auch gut sind. Beliebt und selten eine gute Lösung: Fileschnittstelle. 
Der Tipp Webservice war vielleicht ein wenig zu kurz gesprungen. Besser ist wohl einfach das ganze "Remote Service" zu taufen. Das Protokoll kannst du ja den Bedürfnissen (z.B. Infrastruktur) anpassen.
Das ist übrigenst recht "einfach"... oder was hast du erwartet?


----------

